# Star Fox DS



## Kid_Eternity (May 30, 2006)

Nintendo are really going to town with online play, Star Fox DS is coming and it will be playable online (up to four players which seems the standard for DS online play)!



> Lylat needs help. Players hop into their Arwing fighter and fight through a unique branching storyline of missions, all rendered in gorgeous 3-D.
> 
> Star Fox Command brings a whole new strategic element to the series with a commander's view of the mission. Using the touch screen, players can draw the routes they and their teammates will take, then battle the enemies they encounter as they take over bases and strategically advance across the map.
> 
> Players can blow their friends out of the sky as they dogfight with up to eight players over a local wireless connection or take on up to four players from around the world on Nintendo Wi-Fi Connection.


link

More images and video here.


----------



## Xanadu (May 31, 2006)

I now officially hate you ds owners


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 31, 2006)

Hah hah! The new DS lite is coming out in a few weeks too (better screen, smaller, better looking and the same price as the current one) why not pick one up and join the fun?


----------



## bmd (May 31, 2006)

Can't get my head round Starfox, I played the latest one on the 'cube and it's shit. IMO. There's only really been one good one hasn't there.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 31, 2006)

Yep, the SNES one. Rumour has it this version is based on the SNES sequal that got shelved so here's hoping...


----------



## tommers (Jun 1, 2006)

get in!


----------



## Xanadu (Jun 2, 2006)

Cos I pretty much just bought a PSP.  And I still love wipeout.  I've bought three games so far, but I've only actually got round to playing wipeout.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 2, 2006)

Sell it! That's what tons of other PSP owners are doing, get yo'self a DS Lite and a bunch of cool games and get online with the rest of us!


----------

